# U MUST CHECK THIS OUT!!!!



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

GIANT TERN..FROM THE AQUARIUM OF RHOMZILLA


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm at a loss for words, how big is it? 12"??


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice. Just freaking awesome...to the max.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

all i can do is














awesome fish!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LITTLE CARNAGE PHOTO..:laugh: FROM RHOM'S TANK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Pack...you should have kicked him in the








grabbed it and run!

great fish Rhom, definitely going to have to change your name to TernZilla :nod:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Damm!!! I think its a 12 incher!







Al better let me come check out his new monster!!!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

beauty. how old is it ?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

very nice AL


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i want it


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

GRANDE!!!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

thats one helluva . . . is that from ash?

~Will.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

another big assed fish owned by another board member here, amazing tern.
nice one RZ
dixon


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> beauty. how old is it ?


U never know how old it is unless u've raised it from fry. It could be 10 years or even 20 years u just never know.

Awesome Tern by the way.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice Fish Rhomzilla!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the awsome replies guys!!!







And thanks for psoting up pic, RAF!!!







Didnt get to see this post till this morn. Pass'd out soon as you left man.

Yeah got this from ASH.. actually a 13.5"er. Thick and huge mofo, already running the tank. Made my biggest RBs look like babies. Will try and get other pic to show difference with the new Tern with the 7-8" Caribas, 10-11" RBs, and that my also New 7" Piraya in the first pic!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

*BEAST*























kane


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah this fish is just F**ken awesome..its really a site to see..







..i will try to add the other pictures al of your tank..i have to resize the picture..but will get them up


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Seen it before you guys did.









Awesome fish. I'm glad it got there ok.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> yeah this fish is just F**ken awesome..its really a site to see..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Raf!!!










Nick said:


> Seen it before you guys did. :rasp:
> 
> Awesome fish. I'm glad it got there ok.


I know.. Jeffs lucky he got to pick the ones he wanted. But Ash did choose a good one for me


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice man.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Seen it before you guys did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn you east coast people*pumping fist in air*


----------



## flexxxn (Mar 21, 2003)

Whoa!!!!!!!!
beautiful tern Rhom........kinda looks familiar......
To bad we cant sex them huh?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great tern you got there. i hope my caribe gets to be that size one day.

Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

flexxxn said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!!
> beautiful tern Rhom........kinda looks familiar......
> To bad we cant sex them huh?


 As soon as you sell me yours, it can be possible


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Speechless...







!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

That's a big ass p


----------

